# questions again :)



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .

your name : 

age : 

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? 

other pets ? 

where do u live ? 

married ? kids? 

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? 

places you take your fluff ? 

wee pad or outside ? 

what tricks have you taught ur fluff?

does your fluff wear clothes ? 

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? 

what is your fluffs fav treat ? 

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? 

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .

your name : liza or unique ( whatever u prefer ) 

age : 36 years young 

how many doggies ? 1 ages ? 1 yr 5 m breed? maltese 

other pets ? not yet 

where do u live ? bronx ny 

married ? kids? not married yet , 4 kids plus dolce 

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? cuddle on the comfy couch 
places you take your fluff ? everywhere in my bag , fav places .. central park 

wee pad or outside ? wee pad 

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? im not so good with this  he comes when he wants to , he dances for a treat , he sometimes sits , and he fetches .. 

does your fluff wear clothes ? yes when we go out or when we have company ! 

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? i would have to say my daughters 50/50

what is your fluffs fav treat ? zekes , and chicken .. 

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? he tries to hump tk ( my bf) hilarious . 

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? yes i do a girl


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

your name : Jackie

aged : To perfection LOL

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? Three now. 2 maltese- one 9 months, one 11 ? years , 1 pom. 

other pets ? One kitty, Birman mix, 10 months. 

where do u live ? Southern California (Camarillo)

married ? kids? Married, three kids. 

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Cuddle!

places you take your fluff ? Pretty much everywhere. 

wee pad or outside ? Both. 

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? Ummmmmm... I’d say to be cute, but was born with that one! 

does your fluff wear clothes ? Yes J

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? My hubby. 

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Freeze dried chicken, Blue Buffalo’s treats. 

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? Did her little bouncy-bouncy happy dance. 

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Definitely!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

your name : Pam

age : somewhere in the middle!

how many doggies ? 3 ages ? 5, 3 and 1.5 breed? All Maltese 

other pets ? there are other pets????

where do u live ? Southern Cal (Moorpark)

married ? Yes kids? 3 

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Hang out and cuddle

places you take your fluff ? just about everywhere they will allow a dog.

wee pad or outside ? Mostly wee pad, but if the weather is nice they will use the lawn.

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? Uhhhh....sit, down (Lola) and STOP THAT!!!

does your fluff wear clothes ? Sometimes depending on coat length

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? My Hubby

what is your fluffs fav treat ? dried sweet potato, chicken jerky

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? Frankie peed in his food dish. I don't know why I thought that was funny.

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future Well...I had to take an oath after the third one that she was the last.....but I crossed my fingers!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

your name : *Orla*

age : *19*

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? *3. Amber - 8 yrs - pomeranian x, Roxy - 4 yrs - pomeranian x & Milo - 23 months - maltese.
*
other pets ? *nope*

where do u live ? *Ireland*

married ? kids? *No & no*

favorite thing to do with your fluff ?* Play fetch & go to dog events *

places you take your fluff ?* the park, pet shops, pet events.*

wee pad or outside ? *outside*

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? *sit, stay, hand shake, lie down, wait.*

does your fluff wear clothes ? *Milo does.*

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? *Amber loves my mom, Roxy loves my brother and Milo adores my Dad (more than Milo likes me!!)*

what is your fluffs fav treat ? *Chicken*

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? *Milo climbed up onto my sisters violin case and wouldn't come down - he was balancing on it for ages!*

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? *YES!!!
*


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

your name : Donna or munchkn

age : 59

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? 1 maltese and he's about 1 1/2 yrs. old

other pets ? just my hubby! LOL

where do u live ? Durham, NC

married ? kids? yes...2 daughters...4 granddaughters & 1 grandson

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? snuggle

places you take your fluff ? everywhere I can

wee pad or outside ? outside

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? sit, stay, come, down

does your fluff wear clothes ? pajamas and t-shirts

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? Hubby, and 2 of my granddaughters.

what is your fluffs fav treat ? cheese

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? snorted

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Not unless I want a divorce!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

your name : *Joy*

how many doggies ? breed? *two: one younger Maltese; one senior Golden Retriever*

other pets ? *three horses, three cows, one kitty, one betta fish*

where do u live ? *In Kentucky* *on a small hobby farm*

married ? kids? *Married 30 years, no children. Have mentored a bunch of kids I love as my own. *

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? *Maltese: snuggle up and read; Golden: go for walks*

places you take your fluff ? *Visit family and friends, but really don't get them out in public a lot because I'm concerned about canine influenza.*

wee pad or outside ? *Both*

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? *Karli: puppy class, level I obedience, begs (says "please" when she wants something); Sadie: level I obedience*

does your fluff wear clothes ? *Karli does; Sadie the Golden Retriever just wears a coat in the winter. *

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? *Daddy*

what is your fluffs fav treat ? *Not very healthy, they contain garlic powder, and they're made in China, but Karli is CRAZY about Everlasting Treat Balls. (A family member gives them to her so I occasionally let her have them). Other than this, both dogs love any kind of chews :*

Star Mark Everlasting Treat Ball for Dogs at PETCO


what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? *Karli stared me eyeball-to-eyeball when I had a pillow in her favorite snuggle spot while I was reading at bedtime. *

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ?[/QUOTE] *Definitely.*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

your name : Pat (The A Team)

age : 57

how many doggies ? 4 ages ? 2 1/2, 6, 7 & ? breed? 3 maltese 1 yorkie

where do u live ? South Jersey on the coast

married ? kind of. kids? all grown up

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? parades, go to shows.take walks, enter pet 

places you take your fluff ? Home Depot, Lowes, petsmart, Lucky's bed & biscuit, various pet boutiques. Pet parades.

wee pad or outside ? both

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? sit and lay down. Abbey knows how to dance.

does your fluff wear clothes ? yep, the girls do mostly

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? mostly me, then the husband

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Dried apples wrapped in chicken 

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? yep, probably a long coat chihuahua to show. no rush, waiting for perfection..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .

your name : Tanya

age : 46

how many doggies ? 1 sweet girl named Chloe

ages? 1 yr 3 mths

breed? Maltese

other pets ? 1 Maltipoo belonging to my step-daughter who lives with us

where do u live ? Louisiana

married ? yes

kids? 2 step-daughters

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? everything

places you take your fluff ? everywhere I can

wee pad or outside ? both

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? sit, stay, dance, wait

does your fluff wear clothes ? sometimes in the winter

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? my husband, my mom and Lucy (the Maltipoo)

what is your fluffs fav treat ? chicken jerky, dried apple wrapped in chicken, (don't tell anyone, but occasional bacon and occasional french fry : )

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? she actually sat on her rear end (without using her feet) for the longest time. She's never done this before.

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? YES! My daughter will probably be taking Lucy with her to school next year, so I'll have to get another Maltese : )


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

your name : Mane

age : 24 

how many doggies ? 2 ages ? Sasha 11yo & Lola Pink 6Mths breed? Maltese

other pets ? No

where do u live ? Manhattan

married ? No kids? No

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Cuddle

places you take your fluff ? Everywhere there allowed 

wee pad or outside ? wee pad

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? Very Basic: Sit. I will enroll Lola in puppy class very soon

does your fluff wear clothes ? Yes

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? My Boyfriend

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Sasha anything and everything. Lola HappyBaby Yogurt melts

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? Lola Bunny hopped around the whole house.

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Lola just join the family.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

uniquelovdolce said:


> We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .
> 
> your name : Sylvia
> 
> ...


 Probably not


----------



## Gaby_MalteseMom (Jan 11, 2011)

_We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .

your name : *Gaby*

age : *34*

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? *male Snow 7months, *_
_*male Casper 7months, dog male German Shepperd Glock 6moths.*_
_
other pets ? *cat male sooby 6yrs.*_

_where do u live ? *Miami, FL*

married ? kids? *married, (2 kids) boy 11, girl 6yrs 
*
favorite thing to do with your fluff ? *spend alone time with them while my kids are in school and do tons of cuddles.*

places you take your fluff ? *almost everywere I am able to take them! picking up the kids from school, my mom's house, even restaurants that have outside tables.
*
wee pad or outside ? *outside*

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? *sit, down, stay, come, leave it and do your business on command for when is pottty time.*

does your fluff wear clothes ? *yes, but only sometimes not always.*

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? *my fluffs specially Casper is obsess with me but other than me it would have to be my hubby.*

what is your fluffs fav treat ? *Purebites*

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? *Snow was chasing Casper and Casper jumped right on my lap with out me expecting it at all lol it really surprised me and made me laughed lol not to mentioned they always make my heart smile *_
_
do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ?* yesss!!!!*_


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping ! it was great reading these


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

your name : Cory

age : 26

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? One Maltese boy (Bibu) - 3 yrs old

other pets ? No

where do u live ? North Dakota...soon Manhattan

married ? kids? Married but our only kid is Bibu

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Cuddle in bed, under the warm sheets

places you take your fluff ? Literally...everywhere! If they don't allow Bibu its as if they don't allow me!

wee pad or outside ? Both...mainly wee pad

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? eeehhh...he sits when there's a treat and he wont take the treat from your hand until you say "ok" but thats about it!

does your fluff wear clothes ? All the time when we go out or when its cold

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? My husband but he goes bananas when he sees my mom!

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Boiled chicken and meat!!!!

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? He went into my closet and slept in the corner!

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Most definitely a little girl!


----------



## cris (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, I'm new here. Reading lots of interesting information. I will participate as soon as possible.

your name : Cristina

age : 47

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? 1, 6 months, maltese (I hope, I will eventually explain, he does look like one, but not tiny at all)

other pets ? Not now

where do u live ? Barcelona, Spain

married ? kids? Not now. 1 Daughter 20 + 1 Daughter 12

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? go play with other fluffs

places you take your fluff ? Around the city attractions

wee pad or outside ? wee pad, hopefully in the future outside, although I don't mind

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? sit, lie down, wait, come (sometimes)

does your fluff wear clothes ? just if it is cold, which is not very often here.

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? the delivery people from the supermarket and granny

what is your fluffs fav treat ? anything edible and non-toxic

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? bringing me a molar that had fallen and showing me pushing it with his nose (he is teething still)

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? if situation allows, why not


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks so much for answering my questions  

cris ! welcome to SM!


----------



## Kaijah (Apr 20, 2010)

your name : Trisha

age : -d to perfection! I agree with *socalyte* :thumbsup:

how many doggies ? Currently two
ages ? Estimates (they were both strays): Sheik 3 Buddy 9
breed? Sheik seems to be a pure Maltie, Buddy I think is a mix, possibly Havanese

other pets ? Three goldfish, and I take care of some alley cats

where do u live ? The amazing state of Nebraska 

married ? kids? Yes married, no kids but the pets (yay! *lol*)

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Walks around the lake - or cuddling in bed.

places you take your fluff ? Everywhere I can  Walking trails, downtown to outdoor restaurants, pet stores...

wee pad or outside ? Outside

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? The basics - sit pretty, high five, shake, roll over

does your fluff wear clothes ? Not usually. Sometimes a sweater in the winter if they're cold

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? Probably my father - they love him (probably the treats he sneaks... :sHa_banana

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Nature's Logic, or any piece of meat

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? They were having a blanket moving contest, I think. The comforters on the couch, their blanket on their dog bed... both of them were moving everything around to build a big nest to sleep in on the living room floor. It led to a lot of interesting hair dos!

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ?At some point. I think I'll always have at least one or two. :wub:


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

your name : Tina

age : 28

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? one 5 year old maltese

other pets ? No

where do u live ? San Diego, CA

married ? kids? yes and no

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Go on walks at the dog beach/park, snuggle every night watching TV, and watching her play with other dogs

places you take your fluff ? Anywhere she is allowed. 

wee pad or outside ? Outside. The only exception is when it's raining, she'll go on the wee pad outside on our patio. 

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? Come, sit, stay, down, leave it, bed, crate, paw, other paw, fetch, potty (not really a trick, though huh? lol), off, roll over, and BANG! (plays dead).

does your fluff wear clothes ? Yes when her hair is cut shorter and the weather is cold, I have her wear doggie sweatshirts.

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? Husband

what is your fluffs fav treat ? She always acts like she loves every treat I give her: bones, organic dehydrated chicken feet, organic dog cookies, liver treats--I pretty much should have named her "Piglet" haha

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? Prancing around, doing a little dance at 5 AM in the morning--highly unusual for her who is a late bird that wakes up at 9 AM every morning. 

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Oh my God YES!!!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

your name : Nophie or Muchan (my real name gonna be so long)

age : 24

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? 2 female maltese; autumn (2yo) & jasmine (6yo)

other pets ? currently no 

where do u live ? currently staying in Malaysia 

married ? kids? no
 
favorite thing to do with your fluff ? take them for a stroll, snuggling together, also hugging n kissing each other lol

places you take your fluff ? friend's pet shop, pets allowed restaurant and park
 
wee pad or outside ? wee pad

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? 
autumn : sit, down, wait, stay, up, walk with 2 legs, left & right hand, hi 5, play dead? 

jasmine : sit lol (not that I'm not training her but she wont do anything else beside sit ever since I adopted her)

does your fluff wear clothes ? yeap! only when they're having short coat but no when they're having long coat
 
other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? everyone? autumn has this 'great memory' which she can remember everyone so she greets whoever she saw 

what is your fluffs fav treat ? they pretty much ate everything I gave with no complain lol

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? step on me while walking towards my pillow then push my head with her butt so that she can sleep on my pillow -.-"

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? YESSS


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

your name : Kelly

age : 32 (aack!)

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? 3 doggies: 2 maltese Terra 1, and Triniti 1, and a golden retriever, Scout, 4 1/2.

other pets ? 1 13 year old siamese mix cat and some beta fish 

where do u live ? Tennessee

married ? kids? Married for 12 years now! Kids...four! 3 daughters (ages 10, 8, and 4) and one son (age 6).

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? snuggle on the couch or taking Triniti to shows.

places you take your fluff ? Mainly taking Triniti to dog shows, but we love walking, and going to Petsmart or whereever we can with them.

wee pad or outside ? outside but trying to get Triniti to use pads to save his coat.

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? they both like to fetch!

does your fluff wear clothes ? Terra has several warm and cold weather outfits, Triniti has a few but can't wear them due to the long coat.

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ?Triniti only has eyes for Malayah and I am second banana. Terra loves my husband the most. 

what is your fluffs fav treat ? any kind of meat, or dried yam and duck treats.

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? After grooming Terra, she shook really hard and all the hair on her head stuck straight out everywhere and it looked so funny.

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? trying to find a chi for my daughter to show


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

We have alot of newbies so i thought i'd start one of my questionaires lol .

your name : Dianne, Mama to the Rockstar...Rocky

age : 59

how many doggies ? ages ? breed? The one and only..Maltese, 19 months

other pets ? nope, not unless you count my husband

where do u live ? Arizona

married ? kids? Married, two children, five granddaughters

favorite thing to do with your fluff ? Cuddle and go for walks

places you take your fluff ? stores, walks, friends homes

wee pad or outside ? Only trained to go outside, never used a wee wee pad.

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? Sit, Stay, Leave it, Sit Pretty (twp front paws up like he's praying , down, dance, stop, Wait, High five. UP walk. 

does your fluff wear clothes ? Sometimes

other than you who is your fluffs fav person ? My husband

what is your fluffs fav treat ? Wellness treats, or NB

what is the funniest thing your fluff did yesterday ? Yesterday I took him for a long walk and let him run on the grass at the park. He was chasing the quail and running full speed in circles.

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future ? Not now, but I hope to someday get a little girl. My husband is against it, so I have to "work" on him some more.:innocent:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

your name : Pat (short for Patricia) 

age : 56

how many doggies? 1 ages? 8 years old  breed? Maltese

other pets? no

where do u live? Sunny Florida (on the St. John's river)

married? Yes, to the love of my life kids? 1 grown son  

favorite thing to do with your fluff? Cuddle, she brings us so much joy & laughter 

places you take your fluff? Trips, pet boutiques, Home Depot, Lowes, Mall, outdoor restaurants, etc.

wee pad or outside? wee pad

what tricks have you taught ur fluff? sit, stay, wait, lay down, come, Look Cute....but that came natural

does your fluff wear clothes? Yes 

other than you who is your fluffs fav person? after me, it is her daddy 
but Sassy is a social butterfly and loves most everyone she meets.

what is your fluffs fav treat? baby carrots 

what is the sweetest thing your fluff did yesterday? she wanted to go out back to sit in the swing...so she let me know she wanted me to pick her up, then she gave me a kiss and just waited to see if we were going outside. She is such a sweet baby. :wub:

do u think you see more fluffs in ur future? not while Sassy is alive, she will always be an only child. I could never see myself taking my time away from her.


----------

